# DIY Feeder Worms - Red Wigglers



## aquafunlover (Jul 8, 2012)

Here are some Red wigglers I keep. Great for growing plants & feeding fish. I will take a video of how crazy my fish go over them if anyone would like to see.









I use a $7.00 Tupperware container. All of out houshold food scraps and my upstairs neighbor's go into the container. These guys are not only a delicious treat for my fish, but they are also surprisingly efficient in making food scraps into "black gold".

Once I get some plants (aquatic and soil based) growing with their castings I will be posting pics.

C


----------



## bcorchidguy (Jan 14, 2011)

Video please!!!! Wonder if worm casings wont be to rich for a substrate, I'd cover it with packing paper from the dollar store and put your gravel over that.

Douglas


----------



## aquafunlover (Jul 8, 2012)

bcorchidguy said:


> Video please!!!! Wonder if worm casings wont be to rich for a substrate, I'd cover it with packing paper from the dollar store and put your gravel over that.
> 
> Douglas


Here is the video...


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

bcorchidguy said:


> Video please!!!! Wonder if worm casings wont be to rich for a substrate, I'd cover it with packing paper from the dollar store and put your gravel over that.
> 
> Douglas


Hello Douglas.

One of our old mods (Ibenu) grew plants well using worm castings covered by Turface. She grew a variety of plants in it with great results. My apologies for thread hijacking.

Respectfully,

Stuart


----------



## aquafunlover (Jul 8, 2012)

CRS Fan said:


> Hello Douglas.
> 
> One of our old mods (Ibenu) grew plants well using worm castings covered by Turface. She grew a variety of plants in it with great results. My apologies for thread hijacking.
> 
> ...


Always welcome more comments and conversations! I wouldn't use them as soil, just as a fertilizer. Thinking of just using them to make compost tea. If I figure out how to use them and keep the mess down I may do that too. I check my bins and saw many baby worms yesterday. Looks like my fish will be eating well in a few months when they grow up.

Castings are very moist. Mud like. I need to figure out how to dry and separate them...

C


----------

